# canon 10-22mm



## MotorPsycho (May 6, 2005)

anyone have any experience with the canon 10-22mm lens? what are your opinions of it? how does it compare to the sigma 12mm or other comparable canon lenses?

also, i'm really looking for a wide angle prime.. like a 10mm prime ever seen one around?

cannon 10-22mm lens


----------



## Unimaxium (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like a nice lens. I don't have any experience with it, but online reviews make it sound good. Just make sure you're putting it on a digital body, since the EF-S series of lenses don't work on 35mm cameras.


----------



## darich (May 9, 2005)

Hi Motor
I recently bought the Canon 10-22mm EF-S lens but as yet haven't used it seriously. I've taken a few shots in my house to see what it's like and it's VERY wide. I use it on the 20D and it looks like a great lens.
I'll probably use it over the next few days as my 24-70 is going in for repair after i whacked it off a rock and damaged the metal filter ring - thankfully thats the only damage.
I'll post a a few images using the 10-22 once i've got some.
David


----------



## MotorPsycho (May 9, 2005)

looking forward to them. i got a chance to play with it and the sigma in the camera shop the other day... the cannon didn't seem all that much wider... definatly not 200 bucks wider so i guess the question is, is the quality 200 bucks better?

i'd definatly don't mind spending the money, as long as i'm getting something for it.


----------



## MotorPsycho (May 10, 2005)

just found this on bh... http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=381610&is=REG

looks promising as well


----------



## darich (May 21, 2005)

Motor
I tooka  few shots today with the 10-22mm EF-S lens on the 20D. I can email them to you if you're interested in seeing them.
send me an IM and i'll mail them. I'll reduce them to a reasonable size for email unless you specifically want the full size images.
they're around 3mb each.
cheers
David


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 21, 2005)

MotorPsycho said:
			
		

> looking forward to them. i got a chance to play with it and the sigma in the camera shop the other day... the cannon didn't seem all that much wider... definatly not 200 bucks wider so i guess the question is, is the quality 200 bucks better?
> 
> i'd definatly don't mind spending the money, as long as i'm getting something for it.


Keep in mind that sigma 12-24 is a full frame lens and 10-22 is digital only.

For me it seems like a no-brainer, esp if you're thinking of shooting film


----------



## Ghoste (May 21, 2005)

It's Canon. It's worth it. It's a first party lense. I'd say allmost all their lenses are worth it.


----------

